# Best Decoy coyote vs critter



## jeremy

I have used both types of decoys but seems that a dog decoy will cause incomers to act skidish or lock up, I had a dog circle a shaking critter decoy at 50 yards, and it put him in my lap at 20 yards. Anyone else finding these results.


----------



## Tommy

I guess I haven't noticed that about my dog decoy, but then again I haven't had it out much. I can see where that might be the case with younger dogs that are unsure of themselves yet. The shakey critter decoy seems like it would be a hot ticket. I have never hunted with one, may give it a try. What one are you (both for that matter) are you using jeremy?


----------



## jeremy

It is a decoy heart on a stick and spring, has like a fur pelt wrapped around it I spray it with raccoon pee. I dont think it works as an enticer as much as it gives them an answer to what they are looking for. Takes their attention off the fence row where I am. Works pretty good. Any Ideas on setups with dog decoys are appreciated.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I haven't used a dog decoy, but have a mojo critter on order. I have a jack in the box too for my FX5 but really don't like to carry it around so it usually stays in the truck. Might even sell it if someone has a foxpro and could use it. (actually, you don't even need a foxpro to use it)


----------



## jeremy

Hey chris be careful with that mojo. I didnt have much luck with it. The on/off switch works like a DDcell cheap flashlight, while changing batteries the copper inside became unattached and never worked again also it didnt have the action that I thought it would, This was about 4yrs ago. Let me know how you like it. The design may have changed.


----------



## [email protected]

Decoys are great, if they are the "right decoy", at the "right time". I use my decoy dogs most of the time, but in the fall when the pups are out, I use some batt operated decoys, that twich a feather, or a peice of fur. Never let your decoy over power the set. Young yotes are timid, and get scared easy. I'm not a fan of the "lifesize yote decoys", Because a mature yote would work a dog, and a sub dog will be scared of it.
Besides, I don't have to pack my decoy dogs. HaHA.


----------



## micraelee

I have heard alot about that MOJO critter, I also have one on order, Just bought a new gun and one of those Primo's Power dogg caller's. New to the sport and cant wait to get after them. I think I have enough stuff now to get a kill


----------



## CoyoteCraze

I think the Mojo Critter definitely has the best action of any decoy out there. They aren't the most durable, especially when it comes to sticking it in the frozen ground. They have corrected the switch and I've never had any problems with it or the battery compartment. As long as you are somewhat careful with it, you'll enjoy calling with it. So far this season, we've shotgunned 10+ coyotes off of the critter!!


----------



## jsoulier

I don't ever rely on a decoy as a means to bring a critter in to my calling. I have found it vastly resourceful though when it comes to taking a dog's attention from where the sound comes from - ME. I find it a lot more forgiving of my movement when there is a decoy out there too. I tried a dog decoy; I prefer using a Decoy Heart with a homemade coonskin "hat" to put over it and some bobcat urine.


----------



## GritGuy

I don't care for those battery operated fuzz balls or feather deals, always have turned off the approch of the dogs for me.

I do have a plywood painted decoy of a coyote standing nuetral just gaxing off, with the face in great detail, it's stopped and bought in more dogs than any thing else I've labored to put on the stand.

That being said I don't rely on decoys at all unless in a very heavily called area, most of the time the decoys seem to just push more caution out for the dogs to overcome.


----------



## gonzmg

I like the feather on a stake decoy. It gives them something to look at and it keeps there eyes off of me. The calling brings them in the decoy keeps them occupied. The coyote works good this time of year when the females are in heat.
Mikw


----------



## [email protected]

I still say that decoy dogs are "the best decoy". Maybe I'm biass, but 125 to 150 yotes a year killed, I might be on to "something".
Just my opinion.


----------



## poe

has anyone else ever used more than one decoy. It can be a lot to cary but sometimes if you can set up a rabbit decoy on the ground and maybe a coyote near by or some magpie decoys right close. magpies and other birds tend to go to the same kill sites that attract coyotes so when a coyote is coming in and it sees the birds it is a sign to that coyote that there is probably a good meal in those trees and he wants to get at it befor the birds.


----------



## jsoulier

I made a few stands last spring where I'd put a fawn decoy in a field and couple of coyote cutouts about eighty yards behind the fawn. I had mixed results, a few times the dogs I called would stop and bark a few times from a few hundred yards out. They'd mill around and eventually disappear (not from winding me either). Then I tried the exact same thing on another stand, and had a big male who reacted very powerfully. He barely gave me time to get ready for a shot, and I had to make a tough moving shot with the Mini-14. Other times it didn't seem to have any different effect than with the fawn used alone.

For anyone looking into using a fawn decoy and distress call, prepare to be frustrated at the protective nature of a doe. I have had to shoo away motherly whitetail and mule deer more than once who responded quicker than any coyote ever has for me. Haha, it's all fun though.


----------

